

Ask HN: Chinese equivalent of Techcrunch - naithemilkman

Does anyone know of any good chinese sites covering tech news in China?
======
retroafroman
<http://chinese.engadget.com/> is the Chinese sister site of tech blog
Engadget. They're probably focused more on gadgets, but may cover other tech
news as well.

